# Safety infraction!



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I get a safety newsletter emailed to me once a week. They always have a 'pic of the week'. This one cracked me up.

What was she thinking?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

ProWallGuy said:


> I get a safety newsletter emailed to me once a week. They always have a 'pic of the week'. This one cracked me up.
> 
> What was she thinking?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## recruit4meisner (Feb 20, 2006)

That's a classic! I've seen that pic before in an email that went around titled: "The world's 10 best women drivers", and I believe helmet head was #1!


----------

